# Reels Maintenence Question



## straycat (Jul 26, 2008)

How often do you just break a reel down and lube, regrease, etc. I know it depends on how much you are out in the salty air. I fish offshore, 15 to 20 times a year. I have about 30 reels, all shimano's, from stella's to tiagra's. I wash them down and reel magic them everytime I fish. Now I have had these reels give or take new additions for 5 years. I have never taken them in to be greased, or just did it myself. Is there more I should do? 

Straycat


----------



## Squidder (Apr 20, 2009)

*Reel Maintenance*

Reels regardless of type used in a saltwater environment should be serviced at least once a year. It only takes 1 time for saltwater or mist to penetrate any reel to start corrosion on internal parts.


----------



## Bill Braskey (Apr 7, 2010)

What's the typical charge for this kind of service? Does it vary according to reel?


----------



## Squidder (Apr 20, 2009)

*Reel Maintenance*

Prices do vary depending type and make of reel. Please check your PM.


----------



## Scout800 (Mar 22, 2010)

www.alantani.com

Very good website with great tutorials to do it yourself. At least once a year is what I do.


----------

